# Hibernate für Eclipse



## ottens (9. Mai 2009)

Hi alle ,

bitte euch um Hilfe bin noch am studieren komme ziemlich mit java klar und habe ein JSF_Project erstellt und ich kann zwischen den Seiten hin und her wandern möchte aber gerne auf DatenBank mit Hibernate zugreifen aber wie macht man das.

die Frage kann man mir so schritt für schritt mir helfen wie ich die
DB und Hibernate (BEIDE) mit Eclipse integrieren kann,da hier meine schwäche liegt .

sitze schon seit ewig ohne Erfolg :rtfm: .

danke .

ottens


----------



## foobar (9. Mai 2009)

Was genau läuft denn nicht?

Hier ist alles ganz gut beschrieben: HIBERNATE - Relational Persistence for Idiomatic Java

Am besten verwendest du Hibernate erstmal in einer Java SE Anwendung bevor du dich mit JSF+Hibernate beschäftigst.


----------



## ottens (12. Mai 2009)

ja Hi nette Antwort mensch , also wie kann man Z.B MYSQL und Hibernate in Eclipse integrieren ,so dass wenn ich beim anlegen Z.B. eine neue Person (Eintrag) durch JSF-Seite,dass diese Person mit allen angaben in der Datenbank gespeichert werden kann, zur Person gehoren Z.B. String name, Wohnort etc.  

ich versuche fuer die Klasse Person eine Mapping-File mit Hibernate zu erstellen aber 
wird mir immer ein rotes Kreuz am Project (bei Eclipse) gezeigt also fehlermeldung????

 ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen .


LG

ottens


----------



## foobar (15. Mai 2009)

Benutz besser Annotations das ist viel einfacher.

Welche Fehlermeldung denn?


----------



## ottens (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo foobar,

 Mensch bin froh ,dass du so geduldig bist mensch mensch , also   versuche ich NewMapping.hbm.xml zu erstellen
 aber bekomme die Fehlermeldung (es wird Hibernate 3.0 XML Editor geoffnet).

 ERROR: 7:11 the content of element type "class" is incomplete, it must match"(meta*,subselect?,synchronize*,comment?.,tuplizer*,(id|composite-id),discriminator?,nutral-id?

was soll erst man erzeugen die KonfigurationDatei von Hibernate oder die MappingDatei der Klassen ??

wie soll ich die Datenbank verbinden , wann soll man das tun ? 

LG

ottens


----------



## foobar (16. Mai 2009)

Deine hbm.xml ist nicht valid. Der meldung kannst du die Reihenfolge der benötigten Elemente entnehmen.

Aber wie gesagt, benutz lieber direkt die Hibernate/JPA Annotations das ist wesentlich einfacher, weil du direkt siehst welche Property zu welcher Spalte gemappt wird.

Hier kannste dir Beispielcode laden und Tutorials studieren: LaLiLuna - Tutorials for Struts, JavaServer Faces, JSF, EJB, Hibernate, Eclipse, JBoss, Tomcat, ...


----------

